# ABS Module Pinout Diagram?



## indiecognition (Dec 6, 2017)

Does anybody have a pinout diagram for the ABS module? I have a B5.5 -- 2004 GLX Sedan (V6 FWD Auto).

My module has the following VW part number engraved on top: 4B0614517G

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Do I have it? Sure - many of us do (they're in the Bentley.) 
Do I have a scan of those several pages? Sorry, no (and, there are certain ethical / legal issues with posting a copy of copyrighted material.) 

I would suggest, sir, obtaining a copy of the fine manuals for the car.


----------



## indiecognition (Dec 6, 2017)

cuppie,
I have a copy of the Bentley manual, but the wiring schematics are really hard for me to follow. Even my mechanic got frustrated by them. He's trying to see if he can fix a pin or two instead of replacing the entire module.

I was hoping for something more like the pinout diagram on this page: https://blackbox-solutions.com/help/SM079.html it's much more straightforward, listing the connections in order of the pins. (But this specific diagram is from a different vehicle.)

This is not very clear, when trying to focus only on the pins in the ABS module connector: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SWamq-RoHzsSZgn4cf7kWctP1dXHi53z/view?usp=sharing


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It's actually quite simple. 
Using, say, pin T42/19: That is pin 19 in a 42-pin connector. And, the ABS module connector is itself labelled (as are pretty much every plug in the car) - at each end of the connector, the pin numbers are cast into the connector body. Flip it pin-side up, and look closely - you'll see them. 
That said, the pin numbering is the same as in the Rover info that you linked to. Assignments might vary (but, not by much) - but, the numbering is the numbering. 

What you're looking for, well, isn't The VW Way to do electrical. Annoying? Yep. But, they do what's called current-flow diagrams. Power at the top, ground at the bottom. Once you get used to them, they actually make sense. 

What d you mean by "fix a pin or two" - do repairs to the module itself? Or, to the wiring? 
If it's a 'fix the module' thing, I'd highly recommend that you send it out to a place that actually fixes them. They're very, very easy to destroy, if done incorrectly. 
Two names that are often recommended are Module Masters, and CheapABS.


----------



## indiecognition (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for the follow-up, cuppie.

I think the mechanic was only thinking of repairing the pins himself if a pin itself is damaged. He mentioned that he saw a video of someone repairing the module, and said he didn't have the precision solder kit that it would require. But he also wanted to test the circuits with a multimeter just to make sure my problem is the ABS module.

If I send my module out for repairs, can I drive the car in the meantime? Currently, my car will occasionally grind/stutter when breaking at a slow speed before coming to a complete stop. The ABS and ESP warning lights come on. Aside from obviously not having anti-lock brakes, are there any other issues I'd have with the module out?

Debating getting a remanufactured module vs. having my current one repaired. So knowing whether I can drive without the module would help that decision.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You can drive without it. 
The car will (probably) have a check engine light, and the instrument cluster will complain about a brake fault (because neither will get any messages from the ABS/ASR module); but, car is still driveable. 

I would definitely recommend getting your unit fixed, rather than a "reman" of dubious quality.


----------

